# Anyone ever hunt Mille Lacs?



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

One of my buddies really wants to try it this year. He has talked to some guys that said you just set up in the bays and you can get puddle ducks and divers. You would think that huge body of water would attract some birds.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I used to do the youth waterfowl hunt out there with my cousins and dad in isle bay.. Nothing fast and furious but we pass shot some ducks from the bullrushes.. Then again i was hunting out of a big shiny silver lund :lol:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I've seen shotgun shells and wads floating around and in the bullrushes before, so you must be able to hunt it. I know during the summer there's a lot of "dock mallards" around the lake. They probably decoy allright. It'd be sweet to hunt in the fall there though, troll for eyes or muskies out to the spot. I think certain areas of the south end are refuge so I'd check into it first.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

You would think there would be some rafts of divers out there in the later fall. I know a lot of guys that have talked about there being thousands of divers on Leech later in the season.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

We have hunted the north side late in the year, when the large rafts of bills make it down.

With the decline in scaup the hunting has really gone down hill.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I know some guys that hunted it last year, but cant remember where they went out of.. I just know that they almost died. they were in a smaller boat, had too many people in for the size of the boat, the wind picked up and it was bad... Luckily some other duck hunters in another boat (bigger) was able to take one guy out and break water for them to follow in...

Not sure but do people still hunt Indain point?.. Also, I would imagine if you were to scout the south side of the lake you would find a few spots to set up..


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

ya, no flat bottoms ah. Never hunted it myself but know fellas that go after the rafters there, it would make sence that it hold a few others too; beware that wind though or you'll be hunting from the Edmond Fitzjerald.


----------

